# One of my favorite pictures of a bee I've taken



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

I took this last summer, but it's my favorite image yet that I've gotten of a bee.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Great image!

Interesting that the upside-down bee appears to have already grasped the flower, but its wings are still 'flying'.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice, love bee close ups


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Great Pic, I spend lots of time trying to get the, "just right" picture. Little buggers keep moving around, and flying off! LOL


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

One for your honey label? :thumbsup:


----------



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great picture! Wish I could get it in a bigger format; would look great as my desktop background.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

Great pic!


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice. what Camera is that?


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> Very nice. what Camera is that?


It's my phone, the Samsung Galaxy Note 5. I've had better luck with it and bees than my SLR.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

And thanks everyone, I'm happy you like it!


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

Fantastic shot !


----------

